# Theo: il vaccino non è bastato. Torna col Bologna?



## admin (14 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Theo era vaccinato contro il Covid... ma ciò non è bastato per evitare il contagio rimediato in nazionale. Ora dovrà restare a casa almeno 10 giorni, in attesa di negativizzarsi. Spera di rientrare col Bologna, ma non è detto che accada.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Theo era vaccinato contro il Covid... ma ciò non è bastato per evitare il contagio rimediato in nazionale. Ora dovrà restare a casa almeno 10 giorni, in attesa di negativizzarsi. Spera di rientrare col Bologna, ma non è detto che accada.


Più probabile scivoli in bagno su una saponetta.
La sfiga con noi ci vede benissimo.

Siamo un caso da studiare.


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Più probabile scivoli in bagno su una saponetta.
> La sfiga con noi ci vede benissimo.
> 
> Siamo un caso da studiare.


Mah, sfiga...

Adesso arriva il freddo. Vediamo quanto valgono effettivamente questi "vaccini"...


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Più probabile scivoli in bagno su una saponetta.
> La sfiga con noi ci vede benissimo.
> 
> Siamo un caso da studiare.


ma quale sfiga dai quanti giocatori han preso il covid in questo inizio di stagione?
sarei curioso di sapere qualche dato....
se questo fa i festini la colpa non è della sfiga, io la vedo più semplice, poi figurarsi siamo una delle poche che non comunica il dato dei vaccinati. la solita omertà acmilan.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Mah, sfiga...
> 
> Adesso arriva il freddo. Vediamo quanto valgono effettivamente questi "vaccini"...


Sai come la penso sul tema : io la finirei pure coi tamponi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Theo era vaccinato contro il Covid... ma ciò non è bastato per evitare il contagio rimediato in nazionale. Ora dovrà restare a casa almeno 10 giorni, in attesa di negativizzarsi. Spera di rientrare col Bologna, ma non è detto che accada.


ovviamente anche col bologna di sabato, avremo 1 giorno in meno.
poi con la nostra rapidità nel ritrovare la forma..............
speriamo bene non si può giocare con toure ragazzi.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quale sfiga dai quanti giocatori han preso il covid in questo inizio di stagione?
> sarei curioso di sapere qualche dato....
> se questo fa i festini la colpa non è della sfiga, io la vedo più semplice, poi figurarsi siamo una delle poche che non comunica il dato dei vaccinati. la solita omertà acmilan.


Mi riferivo ai tempi per negativizzarsi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo ai tempi per negativizzarsi.


ah scusa si sono d'accordissimo.
se fa come gioud ci vediamo tra 1 mese.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Theo era vaccinato contro il Covid... ma ciò non è bastato per evitare il contagio rimediato in nazionale. Ora dovrà restare a casa almeno 10 giorni, in attesa di negativizzarsi. Spera di rientrare col Bologna, ma non è detto che accada.


scusate ma non può fare un tampone al giorno? se l'hanno scoperto negativo martedì magari ad inizio sett prossima potrebbe essere già negativo


----------



## mabadi (14 Ottobre 2021)

Se era vaccinato oggi uscirà il tampone negativo. Si era trattato di un errore. In caso contrario si rischierebbero sommosse...


----------



## Route66 (14 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> scusate ma non può fare un tampone al giorno? se l'hanno scoperto negativo martedì magari ad inizio sett prossima potrebbe essere già negativo


C'è una legge/regola ben precisa in merito... dopo il primo tampone positivo devono passare 10gg per fare il secondo e se abiti in appartamento li devi stare senza potere uscire.
Dal secondo in poi tamponi ogni 7gg fino alla negatività(parlo per esperienza porca di quella....)


----------



## claudiop77 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Spero che non perda troppo la forma, al di la di quante partite salterà.


----------



## Alkampfer (14 Ottobre 2021)

funzionicchia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> C'è una legge/regola ben precisa in merito... dopo il primo tampone positivo devono passare 10gg per fare il secondo e se abiti in appartamento li devi stare senza potere uscire.
> Dal secondo in poi tamponi ogni 7gg fino alla negatività(parlo per esperienza porca di quella....)


quindi se sarà positivo al prossimo, altri 7 giorni ossia 2 partite... evvai.


----------



## bmb (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Theo era vaccinato contro il Covid... ma ciò non è bastato per evitare il contagio rimediato in nazionale. Ora dovrà restare a casa almeno 10 giorni, in attesa di negativizzarsi. Spera di rientrare col Bologna, ma non è detto che accada.


Se non ha nessun sintomo direi che funziona. Piuttosto basta con questi tamponi se stanno bene. Che poi probabilmente è ciò che fanno tutte le altre squadre visto che nessuno ha casi di covid.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Theo era vaccinato contro il Covid... ma ciò non è bastato per evitare il contagio rimediato in nazionale. Ora dovrà restare a casa almeno 10 giorni, in attesa di negativizzarsi. Spera di rientrare col Bologna, ma non è detto che accada.


Torna con la Roma. Sicuro come la morte, altro che Bologna.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Theo era vaccinato contro il Covid... ma ciò non è bastato per evitare il contagio rimediato in nazionale. Ora dovrà restare a casa almeno 10 giorni, in attesa di negativizzarsi. Spera di rientrare col Bologna, ma non è detto che accada.


Mi state dicendo che Theo Hernandez è risultato positivo asintomatico nonostante la puntura, esattamente come il 99% di tutti i calciatori risultati positivi asintomatici della scorsa stagione senza il miracolo della cura?! 

Eh beh.


----------



## mil77 (14 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi se sarà positivo al prossimo, altri 7 giorni ossia 2 partite... evvai.


No quello vale per le persone normale. Lui che li fa privatamente, dopo i 10 giorni ne farà uno al giorno.


----------



## mil77 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Torna con la Roma. Sicuro come la morte, altro che Bologna.


Prima della Roma c'è anche il Torino.


----------



## Gito (14 Ottobre 2021)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Se era vaccinato oggi uscirà il tampone negativo. Si era trattato di un errore. In caso contrario si rischierebbero sommosse...


Tutto è possibile mi ricordo un anno fa quando ha fatto una conferenza un capo di stato che diceva che aveva mandato ad analizzare campioni di papaya e olio per motori e gli son tornati con esito positivo al covid


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Prima della Roma c'è anche il Torino.


Tre giorni dopo il Bologna…


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Theo era vaccinato contro il Covid... ma ciò non è bastato per evitare il contagio rimediato in nazionale. Ora dovrà restare a casa almeno 10 giorni, in attesa di negativizzarsi. Spera di rientrare col Bologna, ma non è detto che accada.


.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ah scusa si sono d'accordissimo.
> se fa come gioud ci vediamo tra 1 mese.


Giroud negativo dopo 8 giorni ed ha giocato dopo 14 dalla positività


----------



## iceman. (14 Ottobre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Giroud negativo dopo 8 giorni ed ha giocato dopo 14 dalla positività


Giocato per modo di dire...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Giocato per modo di dire...


Beh hanno una bella differenza d’età e poi dipende da come uno becchi il covid


----------



## Gunnar67 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Se non prendi il covid ti dicono che il vaccino e' una figata. Se lo prendi lo stesso ti dicono "Si vabbé, ma comunque all'ospedale non ci vai". Se finisci all'ospedale ti dicono "Certo, ma non andrai mai in terapia intensiva". In terapia intensiva dicono "Ok ok, che sfortuna, un caso su un milione". Ma che vaghen tucc a da via i ciapp!


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Giroud negativo dopo 8 giorni ed ha giocato dopo 14 dalla positività


si ma era uno straccio da pulire per terra...... poi si è fatto anche male.
tonali e bennacer son stati stracci 6 mesi lo scorso anno per dire. speriamo bene.


----------



## Davidoff (14 Ottobre 2021)

Attendo i report del week end in cui si evidenzierà che, dopo ulteriori esami, lo rivedremo nel 2022 per colpa di qualche movimento strano mentre puliva casa.


----------



## mil77 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tre giorni dopo il Bologna…


si appunto. Il giorno prima di Bologna è il decimo giorno e può fare il tampone. Se ancora positivo ha altri 3 giorni per negativizzarsi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

Ma questa volta siamo sicuri sicuri che non sia un falso-positivo ?


----------



## mil77 (14 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma era uno straccio da pulire per terra...... poi si è fatto anche male.
> tonali e bennacer son stati stracci 6 mesi lo scorso anno per dire. speriamo bene.


Però da quello che si sa Giroud aveva dei sintomi (ha chiesto lui di fare il tampone a domicilio), Tonali l'ha fatto abbastanza pesantemente, Bennacer non so se con sintomi o senza ha dovuto saltare 10 gironi di preparazione e poi si è ripreso abbastanza subito. Mentre Theo ha fatto il tampone a seguito della positività di Rabiot e sembrerebbe essere asintomatico.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma era uno straccio da pulire per terra...... poi si è fatto anche male.
> tonali e bennacer son stati stracci 6 mesi lo scorso anno per dire. speriamo bene.


Io non sono un medico “sportivo”, e non voglio esserlo.
Ma se lo fossi mi inizierei a fare tante domande sulla correlazione tra covid ed infortuni muscolari.
I casi non sono più isolati e riguardano tutti, giovani e meno giovani, vaccinati e non, sintomatici e non.
Prendiamo la nostra squadra:
Ibra 39enne prende il Covid in forma molto lieve, ma da allora, a partire dalla partita con il Napoli, si rompe sempre, mentre prima solo un infortunio in 11 mesi.
Tonali l’anno scorso fisicamente impresentabile 
Giroud gli compare la lombalgia dopo il Covid
Bennacer dopo il Covid da vaccinato gioca a ritmi elevati solo contro l’Atletico
Maldini ebbe il Covid nel 2020 in forma forte e l’anno scorso ha avuto un misterioso infortunio per tre mesi a 19 anni.
Passiamo alle altre sqaudra:
Dybala quasi scomparso dopo il Covid e sta tornando ora ma ha avuto mille guai
Belotti dopo il Covid è un cadavere 
Chala dopo il Covid è tornato più o meno quello di sempre

A memoria ricordo solo Cuadrado rientrato subito al top dal Covid in forma asintomatica.

quello che voglio dire e che a me pare evidente che il Covid in qualsiasi forma lo si prenda implica delle ricadute a medio-lungo termine di tutti i tipi su tutti, vaccinati e non sintomatici e non.
E ci sono correlazioni con gli infortuni muscolari in alteti superallenati.
Sembra una ovvietà, ma non lo è.


----------



## marcokaka (14 Ottobre 2021)

Theo aveva avuto già il covid l'anno passato (con sintomi) ed era ritornato un pò cosi e cosi. Adesso credo e spero che sia una forma più lieve, anche grazie al vaccino fatto (sperando che anche lui non utilizzava il greenpass di Macron)


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io non sono un medico “sportivo”, e non voglio esserlo.
> Ma se lo fossi mi inizierei a fare tante domande sulla correlazione tra covid ed infortuni muscolari.
> I casi non sono più isolati e riguardano tutti, giovani e meno giovani, vaccinati e non, sintomatici e non.
> Prendiamo la nostra squadra:
> ...


il covid se lo prendi male p una brutta bestia, uno che conosco dopo 18 mesi ha ancora strascichi nel respirare.
speriamo che lo abbia preso asintomatico e che si rimetta bene, perchè appunto il tuo elenco non è casuale per me.


----------

